# 2003 Ariens 924506 - 1336



## schankla (Oct 16, 2013)

Have not seen much of these on the site. Thought I would post some pics of mine I picked up this last summer and fixed a few things including the starter and battery, belts, idler, scraper bar and shoes. I have a pretty light front end even with the battery. Wondering what everyone's opinions on the weight kit are?


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Weight kits can help, you can buy the ready made ones, or make your own fairly easily. I made my own, using pieces of used grader blade that I had laying around. I made two and tried one. It worked pretty good, so I put the second one on just to see what would happen, but we haven't had any fresh snow recently so it remains untried. I have a cab on my machine, so it makes the front end even lighter. Here's a thread about front weight kits from the Ariens forum.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/8577-question-about-front-weight-kit.html


----------

